# What to get when using 1 flex only



## Kid (Dec 7, 2014)

Been getting confused in my selection for dust collector. I plan to put a dc in 1 spot with a 20' flex hose to move from tool to tool. (Table saw, planer, jointer) how much dc do I need? I do want to eliminate any dust from spreading to the rest of my shop. 30 x 36, saw dust don't mix with my automotive tools in remaining shop. Trying to dedicate 1 bay to woodworking. Been looking at Oneida, but seems you can't stay under 2k eves for a 3 hp V system. Might as well jump to a CV? Not looking for comparisons, but an opinion / suggestion on a practical unit for 1 machine at a time.. That I won't have any regrets with. Looked at a gorilla junior, but that too is over 1200! And can't find hardly any reviews on it
Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly a dc isn't going to catch everything either way. To do it right you need a combo of dust collection and air filtration. For only one machine, 3hp is probably overkill. Have you looked at the grizzly cyclones? Under a grand delivered.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

20 foot of flex is to much. You need move your machines to your dust collector, or run hard pipe.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Kid said:


> Been getting confused in my selection for dust collector. I plan to put a dc in 1 spot with a 20' flex hose to move from tool to tool. (Table saw, planer, jointer) how much dc do I need? I do want to eliminate any dust from spreading to the rest of my shop. 30 x 36, saw dust don't mix with my automotive tools in remaining shop. Trying to dedicate 1 bay to woodworking. Been looking at Oneida, but seems you can't stay under 2k eves for a 3 hp V system. Might as well jump to a CV? Not looking for comparisons, but an opinion / suggestion on a practical unit for 1 machine at a time.. That I won't have any regrets with. Looked at a gorilla junior, but that too is over 1200! And can't find hardly any reviews on it
> Thanks


I was in your situation a couple of years ago. Here is a link to a post that details the changes that I went through on the last dust collection improvement:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/

I know the post is long, but there is a lot of good information that members posted to help me out.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

The farther the dust collector is from the equipment the more power you need. I seem to recall you lose about 50% of the cfm for every 4ft. So at 20ft. a 1200cfm unilt would only draw about 35cfm. Remember, those cfm ratings are measured at the port. That may not be wholly accurate but you get the idea. And every time you add a bend, you lose even more power. Flex hose is very inefficient, the smoother the tube, the better the result.


----------

